# Where is my thread?



## Paleo fish (Feb 21, 2008)

I posted a thread yesterday called "Vic biotop?" And samaki posted in it to answer my question and Later i went looking for the thread to read it again and the forum was all messed up and Now that it will let me in the forum my thread is gone?


----------



## ManicHispanic (Mar 26, 2009)

I think a server change wiped some out.


----------



## StructureGuy (Jul 27, 2002)

We had issues with the server and had to install the latest backup. Recent posts were lost.

Kevin


----------



## Paleo fish (Feb 21, 2008)

Okay i guess i will just re post it.

Hey StructureGuy is that a Lithochromis rufus in your avatar?


----------



## StructureGuy (Jul 27, 2002)

Paleo fish said:


> Hey StructureGuy is that a Lithochromis rufus in your avatar?


Yes


----------

